# TO 20 Ferguson Rear Seals



## SteveyG (Apr 6, 2016)

Can't figure out how to Pull the Rear Axles out of my Tractor. What Holds them in ?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello SteveyG,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

There is a flange behind the brakes that you have to pull to remove the axle. So, you have to remove the rear wheel, remove the brake drum, remove the brake assembly, and then the rear axle flange. 

Obviously, I've oversimplified this task and have left out some important details. You really need to get a shop manual to fill in the details. These are available from various internet sources. Ebay usually has a good selection. I recommend an I&T shop manual ($25-$35).


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

lots of info on youtube also, also lots of info on Google.

once you have the axle out you will have a problem with the retaining collar that holds the bearing in place, there are lots of ways to remove this, like drilling through the side of the collar, messy as the shavings fall into the bearing, laying the axle across an anvil with the collar resting on the anvil and then flogging the collar with a hammer to stretch the collar, heat the collar with an oxy torch if available, the one I favour is to weld a bead of weld right around the outside of the collar and this then expands the collar enough to tap it off the axle.

what ever method you use, the bearing has to be protected if this is still ok.

if you are not sure, take photos as you remove the axle and parts, especially when you get to dismantling the axle.

when you get this far, if the brake shoes still have a lot of life left, wash them a few times with brake clean (a CRC product) and water, do the same for the drums.

I do recommend Google and youtube though if you are a newbe to mechanicals

cheers


----------



## oldtgeezer (Aug 26, 2015)

*Easy Axle Seal*

Ford 9,2 and 8N "Sure Seals" work on the TO-20 & 30. Ask your local tractor dealer for 'Sure Seals', and or go to "http://dennis-carpenter.com/sure-seal-rear-axle-seals/p/9N-4251-SS/". You just rip the axles out, clean the axle bearings thoroughly, push in -not too much- grease onto back of the bearing, slip the "Sure Seal" over the collar that you now don't have to remove. Reinstall the axle and your finished easily. Used those "Sure Seal's" on more than one TO-20 and 30's.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 6, 2016)

Thanks Guys, I Bought a set of Sure Seals and Going to give that a Shot.


----------

